# Avast VS AVG



## 24giovanni (Jun 14, 2003)

Just wanting some opinions as which people prefer?

TIA


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Can't comment on avast because I haven't used it. I use and have been using AVG for several years. I haven't had any problems with it and I like the fact that it uses very little resources. I normally can't tell when it is running a scan if it wasn't for the second icon in the system tray. So my recommendation goes to AVG7 Free.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ive tried both and Avg is far superior and more accurate


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I find both work well, but in the free versions, AVG does an automatic daily scan, and Avast! requires you to manuall kick off full scans. I run both here on different machines.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I find Avg is more thorough and more dependable


----------



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

I have used Avast now for a couple of years and have had no issues with it...
Its stable and seems to miss very little...

I tried AVG and didnt really like the interface, but its all about personal preference..

A combination of avast AV and Outpost firewall is a winning combination


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

I use Avast. Better support (forums) than AVG.

Last time I compared the two, avast used less memory - was nearly a year ago, so...

Frankly though, there's probably not much to choose between them; personal preference being the deciding factor.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I concur with the above.

If you are looking for a profound difference in effectiveness or performance between them, it's not there.

Both work as intended (i.e. very well) and at the end of the day, its purely the cosmetic preference of the interface. I use AVG, really like the automated daily background updates, it's fuss free. I would be just as happy with Avast.

Given that both are free for home use, either are quite suited. It's not an expensive exercise to change if you hate one.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

I've used both, but i stick to avast.. i like it better, it feels better for some reason.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i have used avg free for about 3 years with no problems. it updates almost every day ,does a scan at the time i set.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

I use only avast on all three of my machines. I got burned once on AVG on a virus that went undetected until I switched to avast which alerted me to it's presence.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I have never used either program so I have no personal experience. However, the results currently available on the AV-Comparatives site appear to give Avast a better rating;http://www.av-comparatives.org/

Needless to say, I have no idea whether the tests used are reliable or meaningful. I did notice that both programs are referred to a 'Professional' so the free versions may not be the ones being tested.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the only significant difference really is the fact that AVG Free does a daily scan, and Avast! Free only does it on demand.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> AVG does an automatic daily scan, and Avast! requires you to manuall kick off full scans. I run both here on different machines.


Just a note for others that might not be aware that with avast you can set it scan while the screen saver is running.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

xgerryx said:


> Just a note for others that might not be aware that with avast you can set it scan while the screen saver is running.


If you're talking about the free version, you'll have to explain how. I looked on a machine running it, and I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> If you're talking about the free version, you'll have to explain how. I looked on a machine running it, and I don't see it anywhere.


Yes John, both versions, its a bit obscure but its there. Desktop>>properties>>screensaver>>select avast screensaver anti virus and configure from there with advanced settings etc. It probably wouldn't suit everyone but I often set it up on any computers I am helping with.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

A bit more from Avast help files..... 

Screen-Saver

avast! makes it possible to perform the file scanning even during the time your computer is not working and a screen-saver is running. It displays a small window inside your favorite screen-saver that informs you about the scanning progress, i.e. about the number of scanned files etc. If avast! finds a virus during the scanning, the test is interrupted and the well-known alert window is shown.

If you want to use the Screen-Saver task, you have to select "avast! antivirus" in your Screen control panel - screen-saver setting.

The settings for the Screen-Saver task are the same as for all the other tasks, only the page Screen saver is added:

Screen saver. From the list of installed screen-savers, select the one that will be run. 
Settings. These is not avast! settings, but ordinary Windows screen-saver settings corresponding to the screen-saver selected. In case of problems, consult the Windows OS help. 
Scan for viruses. This option enables scanning for viruses in the screen-saver. If not checked, the avast! screen-saver will behave just like the ordinary one. 
Loop scanning. After the screen-saver scans all the areas defined, it will start from the beginning again. 
Window movement speed. Specifies how often the scanner progress window changes its position on the screen.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I take all my home customers off Norton an Mcafee and install AVG (but Avast is as good)
Panda security suite is my recommended pay for one.
You do need to be aware though, that under XP you should disable the XP internal virus checking if you install a third party checker.


----------



## belveder (Feb 16, 2003)

I moved from Kaspersky as it was a resource hog about 6 months ago to Avast Pro and find it is great but it seems to give a lot of false viruses and it's updates don't seem to be very regular even if the update schedule is regular


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

belveder said:


> and it's updates don't seem to be very regular even if the update schedule is regular


 That sounds like you might have something configured wrong in the update department because avast usually updates very regulary. Have a look in avasts program settings for "update [connections]" and see if the configuration matches your connection type.


----------



## stecks (Feb 20, 2005)

I've been using AVG for I'd have to say over a year and it's picked up things quicker and better than the anti-virus program I had at one point which was Norton 2003. I find with AVG the scan is quicker and doesn't hog up anything. I haven't used Avast but I always refer to AVG for friends and family members for it's simplicity.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

xgerryx said:


> Yes John, both versions, its a bit obscure but its there. Desktop>>properties>>screensaver>>select avast screensaver anti virus and configure from there with advanced settings etc. It probably wouldn't suit everyone but I often set it up on any computers I am helping with.


Thanks, stupid me!  I was looking all over Avast!, and only glanced in the screensaver configuration.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Food for thought from PCWorld:

_Alwil Software *Avast Home Edition 4.6*

Though the best looking of the free antivirus products, Avast performed the worst._
---------

_None of the three free antivirus products tested for the "The New Virus Fighters" ranked highly, but Grisoft's *AVG Antivirus Free Edition* holds the distinct honor of having placed last among all ten paid and free contenders due to a clunky interface, the omission of significant features, and below-average performance._


----------



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

This is also from PC world:

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/chart_comparison.asp?aid=124475&prodid=27561&prodid=27567

So it really is all down to personal taste


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

jagsthecat said:


> This is also from PC world:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/chart_comparison.asp?aid=124475&prodid=27561&prodid=27567
> 
> So it really is all down to personal taste


Personal taste? Words like *"worst*", "*having placed last"*, *"below-average performance" *seem rather damning to me, but I guess there is no accounting for some folks personal taste.


----------



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

some people swear by AVG some swear by avast, i personally use avast but like anything if you use free software its not going to be as feature packed as software you pay for...

I have always been happy with Avast but that doesnt mean i should look down on people that use AVG cos it came bottom on one review...I saw a review that had avast at the bottom.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

jagsthecat said:


> So it really is all down to personal taste


:up:

That and getting to know the av you have. If you have any doubts with your av, do an online scan or two. Its a really good way to see how your av performs.

Edited for spell check


----------

